# All I got was



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All I got was a bag of coal for Christmas. What did you get?


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

​I know I've posted it 3 times but I love it....:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

One lump of coal.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> All I got was a bag of coal for Christmas. What did you get?


Lucky guy! I mean, with energy prices rising and all... :mrgreen:

My wife got a Christmas Kitty from the local rescue folks, and I got a brand new digital camera; both were involved in the taking the photo, below:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't get coal... I opted for oil instead. Bought a barrel for $1.45... figure it'll be worth $195 some day soon!

Seriously... I bought my own press, and my Mom bought my first 1000 components (powder, primers, bullets)!

Of course I'm still waiting on the press.... waiting... waiting...

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I got a Benchmade knife (sorry, visiting in-laws in MA and didn't bring cable to upload pictures but here's the link http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=950) and some other little things. As usual, nothing gun related.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Nothing gun related, a couple of Macy's gift cards, an AMF bowling gift card, a Best Buy gift card, $200 cash, and my favorite, a Dodgers 8 game ticket package for two... YES!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Nothing gun related, a couple of Macy's gift cards, an AMF bowling gift card, a Best Buy gift card, $200 cash, and my favorite, a Dodgers 8 game ticket package for two... YES!!!


Sweet.... Those Dodger ticket keep on giving... 'specially if they hold on to Manny


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Just some ammo for my AR and AK.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I got it a little early, but my wife got me a Rock River AR-15 and a 1000 rounds ammo! :mrgreen: How sweet is that?!!! :smt033
I got her a new Remington .22 rifle. I have to admit that I was a bit nervous about how she would react. I've never given her a gun before and this was her first rifle. Anyway, I found myself out in a freaking blizzard shooting it with her because she couldn't wait until the next day even to try it out! :smt023 Now she wants to go rabbit hunting! I gave her a rifle but I got a new hunting partner in return! :smt023

Other than the Rock River and the hunting partner, I got some slippers, new hunting camo and a video game for our Wii. Pretty good Christmas in all, except I could have done without the 3 feet of snow! Man, I am tired of shoveling already!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I had to buy a snowblower yesterday due to the 2 1/2 to 3 foot snow drifts across my driveway and around the garage. My wife asked me to buy that now for her birthday in April. 

Wonder if she will ever use it? LOL:smt082


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Wife got me an HCS ultrasonic gun cleaner, a Lee 1000 Pro reloading press w/9mm dies, a clip draw for my LCP, and a shirt. Hanging on to this one.:smt023


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I got lighted key board and bunch of trinkets.Paying for two college tuitions for next decade so I am going to be broke for a while.I may go back to working two jobs for some extra hobby cash.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I got an Xbox 360 and a bunch of games. And mom made me some dolls, I love those.

My guns all got presents, too. Mostly ammo and cleaning supplies, but my Rem 700 got her bipod.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I also got a Rock River Elite. Have to buy my own ammo though. I bought the wife a Bersa mini 9 for her birthday/xmas pics to come soon.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i got a henry repeating arms golden boy .22lr pictures are on another thread if you wanna see. i also got ski boots, a subscription to guns and ammo, and the band of brothers series, it was very, very merry Christmas!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I got an Xbox 360 and a bunch of games. And mom made me some dolls, I love those.
> 
> My guns all got presents, too. Mostly ammo and cleaning supplies, but my Rem 700 got her bipod.


Now she can stand-up all by herself.

They grow up so fast... :smt022 *sniff*

:mrgreen:


----------

